

Ask HN: What are good places to market services? - benkt

Obviously Ebay and Amazon are good places to sell products but usually not services. Also, are there big players that are not centered in the U.S.?<p>For a little bit of background: My website, ktbyte.com, does automated java tutorials. Some of the full classes (200 lectures&#x2F;problems or so) will be on sale for 90% off this summer, and I&#x27;m not sure how to get the word out.
======
yunfangjuan
Groupon. I bought a few online classes there.

------
ASquare
How about selling them on Udemy?

